# Need help on Prego Mommy cat!



## Harlow2008 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im new here, i will go later on to interduce myself.
My Cat is to me full term prego i mean maybe a couple more days she looks like she is exploding sorry.
She is still eating and she is not even trying to find a nest or spot to give birth is that normal is she just lazy?
Im really concerd about her she seems to be doing good and the babies are moving fine for the lil room they have!
Any help would be great!!!!!
thank ya.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno, the time between cats giving birth in our home is a good 30yrs. We had a few when I was a child and then we got them all TNR'd and never had another pregnant cat. ...until about 5yrs ago and my husband and I took in a very pregnant cat. I prepared my master bathroom and Shadow kittened in there. She did just fine. Mother cats do not need a big room, when they give birth, all they do after that is nurse and care for kittens and only leave the kittens to eat or go to the litterbox. I tried letting Shadow use the bedroom during the day, but she wanted to move her litter under the King size bed. Definitely a no-go as I did not want them squeaking/squealing/mewing under me while I was trying to sleep, I did not want them 'messing' on the carpet and I wanted to have access to them, not have them more than an arm's reach away from me under a bed.

I gave Shadow a large cat carrier, lined with a folded towel inside a pillowcase. (the pillowcase over the towel prevents kitten claws from getting snagged in towel loops) I also draped a small towel over the top to make it more 'cave-like' for her. You could also use a medium sized box, which I think would be better than a cat carrier.
A 2'x2' box is ample room for the mother cat to be able to move around, get comfortable and care for her kittens without fear of laying on one.

Were it me ... I would *make* a kitten/birthing nest and confine her in such a way as that is her *only* choice. _Otherwise, who knows *where* she's gonna decide to have them_! :wink


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I bet she already knows where she wanna give birth so she doesn't have to look for it. Maybe your bed? The sofa? :wink: 

None of my queens have ever started to nest somewhere and I think that cats that feel safe and secure in their home simply don't have to look for a safe place to give birth on. They just go to the most convenient place when it's time. I've had most deliveries in my sofa. :roll: 

However, it's usually good to fix some kind o nesting box to them. A large cat carrier or a large carboard box will do just fine. I usually get a large carboard box, put some paper (the paper isolates well) in the bottom and an old blanket over the paper. I cut a whole in the box so mommy cat can walk in and out as she wishes but high enough so the kittens won't be able to crawl out the first couple of weeks.

Put the box in a warm, safe and calm place. Mommy cat probably won't go there to give birth but you can move her and her babies there when she's done.


----------



## Harlow2008 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you
What she does is lay under the dinningroom table and watches her suroundings or she sit with me on the couch. 
The only thing i noticed is when im assleep she is in my closet what is just fine but as soon as i get up she wont go back and is with me......
I soo see myself running sfter her and catching the babies lol that would be my nightmare i want her to be as comfy as it gets.
i think imma just put a box und the dinningtable and see what happens!
I feel so sorry for her it is my first pregnant cat.  after that she is getting spayed what i thought she already was but she wasent homes for the babies are already lined up.
Thank u for yalls quick responds!


----------



## Harlow2008 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well here is goes my cat had 7 kittens this morning no waring no signs of labor. 
All of the babies are doing fine!
She had them in my closet and eat 30 min before her first one


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's good to hear that the kittens are doing well. The closet seems to be a favorite "labor room" for mother cats, no matter what a lovely birthing box we fix for them. I hope they all get wonderful homes.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! Seven! :yikes 
Be sure to feed her *very* well, it will deplete her body trying to nourish such a large litter. If she is a small cat, she will have more difficulty than if she were a bigger cat. You may want to consider supplemental feeding the kittens to help her cope with their demands for nourishment.
Good luck! _Seven!_ 
h =^..^=


----------



## Harlow2008 (Sep 27, 2009)

First night is over and everybody is doing great plus mommy!
I feed her kitten food and wetfood i was thinking getting kitten milk and mix it in with her food.
I found homes for some but i wasent exspecting 7 either so we still have some looking to do.



Harlow, as Sol said, only if they are not gaining well should you supplement. I would not give the babies kitten food, if supplementing is necessary, only KMR.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Good to hear they are all healthy...will she be spayed when she has weaned them?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations! arty You'll be busy with seven little tigres. :lol: 

Try to weigh them daily. That way you'll see if they get enough food from mommy. With such a large litter it's possible you'll have to help with the feeding.


----------



## Harlow2008 (Sep 27, 2009)

OH YES she will be spayed as soon as she can be done. I already thought she was spayed.
I have had her for almost 1.5 years and she never gave a sign that she was in heat!!!!!
That why i thought ok go on u can go outside but the surprise came now lol
But yes she will be spayed......


----------

